# Foot print for a US Acoustics USA2050?



## Colt (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a US Acoustics USA 2050 (50x2 @4) amp, its on my bike powering 2 3.5" coax's 4ohm. 
I can't find a visible fuse on it. 
Could some one tell me or give me a guess as to how much this thing draws on my system? 
My bike is having charging issues and want to add things up.








Thanks for you help.


----------

